# Allowable Carry-on



## travelplanner70 (Dec 31, 2010)

With new rules like no empty water bottles allowed in carry-on luggage, I am wondering about carrying on a hot plate.  Do you think this is allowable?  It had been a few years back.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2010)

Please check www.tsa.gov (look under prohibited items subject)

enjoy your travel


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 31, 2010)

travelplanner70 said:


> With new rules like no empty water bottles allowed in carry-on luggage, I am wondering about carrying on a hot plate.  Do you think this is allowable?  It had been a few years back.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.



I just flew AirTran (12/24/10) and had a stainless steel travel mug that I took thru security (no liquid in it) without any problem.  Security never even took the lid off of it (I had it in an outside "holder" of my backpack).  Once thru security, I filled it with water and took it filled with me onto the plane.


----------



## urban5 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Here is the specific rule just posted on the TSA website*

_Public Notice

For Travelers

Passengers may observe additional security measures related to insulated beverage containers. TSA is carefully monitoring information related to terrorist tactics and working with our international partners to share information and security best practices.

The possible tactics terrorists might use include the concealment of explosives inside insulated beverage containers, so in the coming days, passengers flying within and to the U.S. may notice additional security measures related to insulated beverage containers. While such items are not being banned from travel, TSA Officers have been trained to detect a variety of threats including the concealment of explosives in common items.

TSA will continue to deploy risk-based security measures and work with our international, federal, state, local and private sector partners to protect the traveling public.

As always, the safety and security of the American people is our highest priority and we ask the public to remain vigilant and aware of their surroundings and report any suspicious activity to their local authorities.
_
Reading further in the Q&A for this notice indicated that this only applies to insulated beverage containers.


----------



## myoakley (Jan 2, 2011)

I, too, would like to know if anyone has taken a hot plate through airport security lately.  We are going on our FIRST time share venture ever and would love advise as to what other Tuggers take along to prepare meals in a limited kitchen.  If you take a hot plate, I imagine you would need a pot also, right? Thanks!


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I take a small hotplate, small fry pan and one small pot to boil water for tea.  I usually just use disposable plates and cups since I do not have a dishwasher.  It is not only the money we save making breakfasts and lunches, but it is healthier and smaller portions.  I hate returning from a vacation only to face having to go to the gym to work off the extra pounds I packed on.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2011)

Why carry on a hot plate, instead of putting it in checked luggage?
_Or are we not checking bags?_

I'm wondering if it might be easier just to hit a Wal-Mart on arrival,
... and a Goodwill on departure.


----------



## LLW (Jan 2, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> Why carry on a hot plate, instead of putting it in checked luggage?
> _Or are we not checking bags?_
> 
> I'm wondering if it might be easier just to hit a Wal-Mart on arrival,
> ... and a Goodwill on departure.



We have not been checking bags even before the airlines packed on the checked bag fees, even on 2- or 3-week trips to Europe, and with many medication bottles (didn't want Security to question what those pills were). It saves time in airports, and time and energy en route to hotels/resorts, as we sometimes have to use public transportation (London/Paris/Madrid/Barcelona/etc.). With laundromats available, you can live with what clothings you bring (if we are not staying in a timeshare, we make sure we pick hotels with nearby laundromats). Sometimes when coming home we did check one piece of the carry-on that was heavy, but usually ended up regretting it (lost luggage).

We bring an electric travel cooker (got it in Japan but they are available on line) on those trips that include hotels. But usually don't use it much, as we often are out and about taking in local cuisines. Did buy, on one trip, a small non-stick frying pan in Portugal, as the one in the timeshare was pretty beat. It's in our timeshare box nowsdays, and we do take it with us even on fly-to timeshare trips - even some of the nicest timeshares don't have good non-stick pans, after abuse by users.

I would rather bring a small pan/pot than have to add a stop at Goodwill upon departure. It really doesn't take up much space with careful packing.


----------

